# Probleme beim Installieren von Gentoo

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich installiere gerade mal wieder ein gentoo, doch leider stehe ich gerade total auf dem Schlauch.   :Sad: 

Ich bin nach der Anleitung vorgegengen:

--> http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

Leider kommt die Meldung:

```
(chroot) livecd / # emerge gentoo-sources

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r4 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r3 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r2 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r6 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r5 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r4 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r3 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r2 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.27-r10 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.27-r8 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.26-r4 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r9 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r13 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(chroot) livecd / #
```

Das ist sehr selsam, da es "/etc/portage" ja noch garnicht gibt.

Des weiteren, ist seltsam, dass sich garnichts "mergen" lässt, es kommt bei allem was ich innstalieren will: "masked by: missing keyword"

Wo liegt dann da mein Fehler?

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du ein Profil gesetzt?

----------

## 3PO

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hast du ein Profil gesetzt?

 

Ja, habe ich.

so:

```
ln -snf /usr/portage/profiles/default /etc/make.profile
```

----------

## Finswimmer

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Hast du ein Profil gesetzt? 
> 
> Ja, habe ich.
> 
> so:
> ...

 

/etc/make.profile -> ..//usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop

so sieht das bei mir aus.

In deinem Verzeichnis sind (bei mir noch Unterverzeichnisse), da kann also was nicht stimmen.

Setze es am Besten mittels "eselect"

Tobi

----------

## 3PO

1000 dank für die "Express-Hife"

Es lag tatsächlich am Proil.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Die Lösung brachte:

```
(chroot) livecd / # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/2008.0

  [2]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/developer

  [4]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/server

  [5]   hardened/x86

  [6]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [7]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [8]   hardened/linux/x86

(chroot) livecd / # eselect profile set 1

(chroot) livecd / # ls -FGg /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 49 Jul  2 00:00 /etc/make.profile -> ..//usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/

(chroot) livecd / #
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Gern geschehen  :Smile: 

----------

